
Traditional hosting is hurting WordPress - gosuri
https://convesio.com/traditional-hosting-is-hurting-wordpress/
======
pavelmark
Unclear how this is better than something like WP Engine. They have lots of
killer features, great reviews ( [https://cloudconfusing.com/2019/09/16/wp-
engine-review/](https://cloudconfusing.com/2019/09/16/wp-engine-review/) etc),
enhancements on WP that aren't part of the core platform etc.

